# Missing Driver



## matto25 (Jan 5, 2022)

Hey Guys,

So for the first time EVER, I threw a network card into a BSD box and it did not detect the card,   "pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)".  is in the bootup.

BSD 12.1
NIC is a TP-Link TG-3468  (Realtek maybe?)

I've never run into this before and there aren't too many good explanations on fixing this.. The cards not likely that new and BSD is hardly old so if someone could help me out on where to go from here that would be awesome!

output of pciconf -lv



```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x85341043 chip=0x0c008086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x85341043 chip=0x0c018086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x85341043 chip=0x041e8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '4th Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:0:3:0:       class=0x040300 card=0x85341043 chip=0x0c0c8086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
xhci0@pci0:0:20:0:      class=0x0c0330 card=0x85341043 chip=0x8cb18086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:22:0:      class=0x078000 card=0x85341043 chip=0x8cba8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface'
    class      = simple comms
em0@pci0:0:25:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x85c41043 chip=0x15a18086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Ethernet Connection (2) I218-V'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x85341043 chip=0x8cad8086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x85341043 chip=0x8c908086 rev=0xd0 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:      class=0x060400 card=0x85341043 chip=0x8c968086 rev=0xd0 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib8@pci0:0:28:6:      class=0x060400 card=0x85341043 chip=0x8c9c8086 rev=0xd0 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x85341043 chip=0x8ca68086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x85341043 chip=0x8cc48086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Z97 Chipset LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci1@pci0:0:31:2:      class=0x010400 card=0x85341043 chip=0x28228086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'SATA Controller [RAID mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
none1@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x85341043 chip=0x8ca28086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
pcib4@pci0:3:0:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x118f1b21 chip=0x11841b21 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1184e PCIe Switch Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:4:3:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x118f1b21 chip=0x11841b21 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1184e PCIe Switch Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:4:5:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x118f1b21 chip=0x11841b21 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1184e PCIe Switch Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib7@pci0:4:7:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x118f1b21 chip=0x11841b21 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1184e PCIe Switch Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ahci0@pci0:7:0:0:       class=0x010601 card=0x858d1043 chip=0x06121b21 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1062 Serial ATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
xhci1@pci0:8:0:0:       class=0x0c0330 card=0x85fd1043 chip=0x11421b21 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'
    device     = 'ASM1042A USB 3.0 Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
```
thanks

Matt


----------



## covacat (Jan 5, 2022)

the card is not in the list
try it in another slot if available
that 'simple comms' is intel stuff


----------



## matto25 (Jan 5, 2022)

covacat said:


> the card is not in the list
> try it in another slot if available
> that 'simple comms' is intel stuff


Yeah, I just noticed it's supported but only Version 2 and this card is a ver4.. Why would putting it in another slot work ?


----------



## covacat (Jan 5, 2022)

there is just one device of class network in your list (intel em)
it has to show there with or without driver


----------



## msplsh (Jan 5, 2022)

Putting it in another slot would make it actually show up in pciconf like it did for this guy






						250037 – re(4): TP-Link TG-3468 V4 network card not detected
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## matto25 (Jan 5, 2022)

msplsh said:


> Putting it in another slot would make it actually show up in pciconf like it did for this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that did it thanks!

Now how do I get it working and load the driver for it?


```
none2@pci0:5:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x816810ec chip=0x816110ec rev=0x15 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

Thank you do much!


----------



## msplsh (Jan 5, 2022)

It's the re(4) driver.  Make sure it's in the kernel and check ifconfig?


----------



## tingo (Jan 5, 2022)

Pro tip for OP: if you save a "before" and an "after" output from `# pciconf -lv` you can do a diff on them to be sure what really changed.


----------



## matto25 (Jan 5, 2022)

tingo said:


> Pro tip for OP: if you save a "before" and an "after" output from `# pciconf -lv` you can do a diff on them to be sure what really changed.


It wasn't showing up when I did a `pciconf -lv` but was showing up just before my main NIC in the bootup with no driver assigned error..  As suggested I removed the card and put it in another slot and now I can see it doing a `pciconf -lv` but it's still showing up no driver assigned in bootup and not showing up using `ifconfig`


----------



## matto25 (Jan 5, 2022)

msplsh said:


> It's the re(4) driver.  Make sure it's in the kernel and check ifconfig?


`root@dysfunctional:/home/matt> kldload if_re
kldload: can't load if_re: module already loaded or in kernel`

Not in ifconfig no there is no driver assigned to it..


----------



## covacat (Jan 5, 2022)

look in dmesg for a failed attachment of the re device
you might fish chip revision from there
Unknown H/W revision:


----------



## msplsh (Jan 5, 2022)

Oh, hahaha, silly me, thinking you read the forum rules.  No wonder why it doesn't work!









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				












						Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
					

The FreeBSD Forums cater primarily to end-users and systems administrators. As such, the Forums focus almost exclusively on FreeBSD versions that are officially supported according to the official FreeBSD website. Since resources are scarce, the FreeBSD Forums strongly suggest that anyone asking...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




I guess even if you did, 12.2 doesn't have the fix, so please just go directly to 12.3.


----------



## matto25 (Jan 5, 2022)

msplsh said:


> Oh, hahaha, silly me, thinking you read the forum rules.  No wonder why it doesn't work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm installing 12.3 now.


----------



## matto25 (Jan 5, 2022)

msplsh said:


> Oh, hahaha, silly me, thinking you read the forum rules.  No wonder why it doesn't work!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw and assigned re0 as it should once I upgraded to 12.3. Thanks a million.

Matt


----------



## msplsh (Jan 5, 2022)

Best result


----------



## eternal_noob (Jan 6, 2022)

matto25 said:


> BSD 12.1





grahamperrin said:


> FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE _is_ supported.


He had 12.1 installed, not 12.2.


----------



## msplsh (Jan 6, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE _is_ supported.


Yes.  I obliquely referenced this.


msplsh said:


> *I guess even if you did*, 12.2 doesn't have the fix, so please just go directly to 12.3.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 6, 2022)

Ah sorry, I saw 12.2 there, misunderstood.


----------



## tingo (Jan 7, 2022)

IMHO, less policing, more helping from everybody.


----------



## msplsh (Jan 7, 2022)

That's fair, but the comment included the appropriate solution.  Let's keep our stuff up to date.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 8, 2022)

(I always welcome technical corrections; often delete stuff, or strike through.)


----------

